# Takashima Awasedo Videos



## JBroida (Jul 28, 2011)

Here are a couple of videos we shot yesterday with our Takashima Awasedo:

On stainless/semi-stainless:
[video=youtube;ghaAzCdX66k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ghaAzCdX66k[/video]

On carbon steel:
[video=youtube;XE_qfCNoW30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=XE_qfCNoW30[/video]

Enjoy.

Let me know if you have any questions.

-Jon


----------



## geezr (Jul 28, 2011)

JBroida said:


> Enjoy. Let me know if you have any questions.
> -Jon



Thanks Jon,
Enjoy using this natural stone, esp. with carbon knives. It is the most used stone at home.
Unlike my father-in-law's old natural stones which he used to sharpen tools, the Awasedo achieves good results quickly with my kitchen knives :knight:


----------



## TamanegiKin (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm absolutely loving this stone.
Leaves a cool misty finish, a toothy edge and it produces a pleasant scent while sharpening.
In short, I'm looking for excuses to break out this stone.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 8, 2011)

:viking:I've had some people ask for a closeup shot of what the finishes look like, so here's an example on blue #1... this was a quick sharpening, so please excuse the lack of dark color at the top of the bevel


----------



## SeanRogerPierce (Oct 29, 2011)

I am interested in this stone as final finish for my kitchen knives, but I am wondering if I can go from the Chosera 3k straight to the Takashima Awasedo or is that to much of a leap?


----------



## JBroida (Oct 29, 2011)

It should be just fine... you will need to spend a little more time on the takashima than you would if you did a smaller jump, but no reason why it wouldnt work. What kind of knives are you sharpening?


----------



## SeanRogerPierce (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply. I also have the Chosera 5k, but I am not very happy with this stone, therefore my question. I will be sharpening Blue, White and C105, so only carbon steel. My stainless knives only get a 3k finish + chromium oxide.


----------



## JBroida (Oct 29, 2011)

just curious what you dont like about the chocera 5k (FWIW, I love the 3k too)

Anyways, the takashima should work just fine on those steels coming from the 3k... a little extra time, but not too much. The stones cut pretty fast all considering.


----------



## SeanRogerPierce (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes, the 3k is a great stone with very nice feedback and that's the problem with the 5k. I get no feedback at all from it. Works very well, but it's just no fun, if you know what I mean.


----------



## JBroida (Oct 29, 2011)

any chance you live in LA? I've got a stone i want you to try  (sadly out of stock at the moment, but hopefully coming soon)


----------



## SeanRogerPierce (Oct 30, 2011)

Hm, it seems the forum swallowed my post from last night. Anyway, no I am not. But thanks for the offer. I pressume you mean the Gesshin 4k soaker?


----------



## JBroida (Oct 30, 2011)

yeah... that one


----------



## wenus2 (Oct 30, 2011)

I took a knife from the Gesshin 2k to this stone for the firsts time yesterday and it worked out just fine. I didn't know what to expect exactly, but I am happy with the results. I was looking to work over a bunch of butternut squash, what I got was an edge with a LOT of bite that shaved a clean patch off my arm (that I now wish I had back). It's a pretty cool effect really. I'm done with the squash now, but I'm going to leave the edge alone for a while to play with.

I will also second Erik that this stone has a great aroma in use. That's actually half the reason I broke it out yesterday, it's just fun to use. Splash some water on it and go on a whim.


----------

